# Truck Rack (Slick Rack)



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone own or use the Slick Rack it is not made by any of the large companies but seems very secure.

http://www.slickrackinc.com/

I am looking for a truck bed mounted rack that will still allow me to put other items underneath the bikes. One of the items that must fit is a 35 Inch spare tire. Also need room for things like coolers and luggage. Maybe camping gear also if I ever decide to take the bike camping. Also would like the rack to be sturdy enough to take off road.

I have looked at other options including Thule 822 and the Delta Stable loader. Those look ok but not as sturdy.

This will be used to trasport both Mountain and Road Bikes.

Any other thoughts or suggestions please throw them outhere, other option is making one myself as well, which I think I am capable of doing but not sure I want to invest the time.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Come on No One?

I am getting teady to pull the trigger on a rack so any pickup bed suggestions out there?


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like it would work great. I would just make it tho.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah no it wont work on an avalanche. I am guessing you are using it on an avalanche since you are on an avalache forum. the design is to slide the rack into the rear steak pockets of your truck. no pockets on the av


----------



## Foolish (Jun 19, 2006)

The best way to carry bicycles and camping gear/luggage/tire in a pickup is to get a toneau cover and then mount roof rack bicycle racks to it. That is if preserving bed space is a priority. Another option would be to get a hitch mounted rack.

Personally I don't think this slick rack serves much purpose. It looks no better than throwing your bikes on top of all the other stuff in your bed, and doesn't seem to preserve much space.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My Thule 822 Bed Rider is plenty stout, to carry two bikes. It does not shake loose- no matter what terrain you drive.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I have decided to wait a little before I purchase something. Good to hear about the Thule 822, I likethat but have read lots of complaints. Are you doing anything additional to attach it to the bed?

I actually have a Dodge not a Chevy Avalance, so the avalanche forum thing confused me, maybe someone else with same screen name?


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

HEMIjer said:


> I actually have a Dodge not a Chevy Avalance, so the avalanche forum thing confused me, maybe someone else with same screen name?


let me guess, HEMI ram, prob 1500


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

HEMIjer said:


> I have decided to wait a little before I purchase something. Good to hear about the Thule 822, I likethat but have read lots of complaints. Are you doing anything additional to attach it to the bed?


I make sure the rack is on, as tight as possible. I even have a bedliner- and it doesn't budge. It's a snap to mount on my 1989 Toyota XtraCab SR5. Here is the video on it:


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

DUh, I was looking at several forums at the time... I belong to an Avalanche forum as well as scuba, vintagebmx, mtbr and a few others....I need to pay closer attention...sorry.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

I just have a couple of fork mount blocks screwed to a 2x4 that slots into my bed liner.

This past fall I did numerous trips with 3 cyclocross bikes, an easy-up tent, 2'x4' folding table, 6 folding chairs, a work stand, floor pump, cooler, toolbox, 2 trainers, wash bucket, and clothes for 4 people in the back with no problems. I drive a '05 Tundra crew cab.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

MichauxYeti said:


> I just have a couple of fork mount blocks screwed to a 2x4 that slots into my bed liner.
> 
> This past fall I did numerous trips with 3 cyclocross bikes, an easy-up tent, 2'x4' folding table, 6 folding chairs, a work stand, floor pump, cooler, toolbox, 2 trainers, wash bucket, and clothes for 4 people in the back with no problems. I drive a '05 Tundra crew cab.


thats what I am leaning towards doing probably in early spring


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is what I did for my truck. I put Thule TB60 tracks on the bed rails. This allows me to put a standard rack over the bed. I like it because I can keep the bed covered to haul stuff for camping trips. When I am just using it around town, I take the back bar and trays off. The back tire just sits in the bed and it is garage door friendly.


----------



## Beolin (Apr 19, 2006)

I think I've posted this before, but if you have the $$ and want something that will work great offroad try the Thule xsporter. I've traveled about 3,000 miles off pavement roads through the western US. I put my bike, cargo box and kayak on top and have wood, water, a various tools in the bed. It also comes in handy if you ever want to sleep in the bed of your truck. It's nice too since the height of the bars adjusts depending on your situation.


----------

